# *** 034 Motorsport - Track/Street Density Mount Kit - $285US!! ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes thats right,now that all the mounts are in stock you can choose your flavour of either Street Density or Track Density.

_Quote, originally posted by *034 Motorsport Density Line Mount Kit - B5 S4 2.7TT/V6* »_
Kit includes:
(2) Density Engine mounts
(2) Density Gearbox mounts
(1) 034 Motorsport snub mount + bracket









Retail on this is $315US.
*YOUR PRICE = $285US + Shipping*
*This will only last until the end of the month so you have 10 days!*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please specify if you want Street or Track Density.
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** 034 Motorsport - Track/Street Density Mount Kit - $285US!! *** (INA)*

All IM's replied!


----------

